

Turn Your Body Into Your I/O with Skinput  - kkleiner
http://singularityhub.com/2010/03/04/turn-your-body-into-your-io-with-skinput-video/

======
swombat
The killer device, for me, will be the one which allows me to respond to a
tweet while I'm walking or doing something else, without having to interrupt
my attention or look at some input device.

Is anyone researching that?

~~~
Esspe
Probably you want a chord wearable keyboard like this:
<http://www.handykey.com/>

(needs some training to type).

~~~
swombat
Their order form doesn't work. How much does it cost? Can it be plugged into a
smart phone? (I guess not iPhone, but maybe Android?)

------
_mattb
Why not map stimulation sequences to single-hand gestures and stop all that
peculiar self-tapping? A resolution issue?

